# Help ID Firestone speed chief



## stevenpaige (Jun 29, 2009)

(required intro) My name is Steve and my 13 yr old daughter is Paige, we are starting a vintage bike collection, Paige is using her grandmothers schwinn american that had a banna seat and ape hangers added by her aunt in the 60s, she gets so many compliments we decided to get more bikes (and her grandmas will need to be returned).

The first bike is a Firestone Speed Chief, it does not look like the others (of which there are hardly any) using the goog etc.
Trying to date it and find the missing parts as there are holes in the fenders.
Unfortunatly the front tire is split so the tube is sticking out like a hemorrhoid so will need to put new tire (shame they are soo cool). Next post will be photos


----------



## stevenpaige (Jun 29, 2009)

rear has reflector and or light holes
front top of fender has like 4 holes
rear of front fender has holes
Graphics are in great shape, is it a 60s or 50?
The top of the front fork mount has triple bars across, most of the others I have seen have a double.
Looks Monarch in design
Have original seat, it's 2 tone but pretty shot.
Grandmas cool American is in the foreground, unfortunate aunt put a coat of green paint on the frame, need to find a method to remove it, she also painted the tires white to look like white walls, most removed with pressure washer.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool bikes, the Firestone is definitely a Monark product. I believe Firestone switched manufacturers (as tire and dept. stores often did) from Monark to Snyder, who were the makers of Rollfast. I think the switch was around 1958-9, so your bike is likely mid 50s. Welcome to the forum, and enjoy!


----------



## stevenpaige (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Adam, my daughter is having a great time with it, nice part is the girls bikes are cheaper, now I really want a blue corvette, have to start saving.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 1, 2009)

*What does headlight look like*

If anyone has a photo or knows what Monark matches this bike please post, we are wondering what the headlight looked like and the rear light/reflector.

Also we have the orginal rear seat, can they be re-covered or do you need a re-production or find an original, it's a blue and white saddle.
Thanks, we are having a great time with our new hobby and Paige will be a FEMALE collector and can snatch up some of those cheap girls bikes.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is the scoop from NBHAA.com for those with a similar bike:

The bicycle in your photos is a 1958 model built under contract to Firestone Tire Stores, Inc. by Huffy on behalf of Monark-Silver King, Inc, (very long story which we would be happy to relate should you choose to pay for a standard research fee). This year was a transitional year for all three companies. The Speed Chief was an economy model. We do have literature showing the 1957 version, but unsure about the 1958 version because of all the problems going on in 1958 with the companies. We would have to check.

The seat, of course, is not original and the frame appears to be bent- a common problem with this particular frame. Try to save the original saddle if possible.


----------

